# who has the largest....



## looseyfur

who has what they assume to be the largest Tarantual of all the keepers that frequent this board... anyone think they have the Monster of all Monsters? any one got anything that breaks 12 inches? 10? Most of the stuff I kept is small the biggest is perhaps 5 inches or so ... a very old A.Sem... 

I did see the hugest T.bondi at regals when pat still was there this thing was just huge... it's hard to describe ... he fed it a pinkey and it honestly was compairable to one of the T's I have eating a crix...

so lets see your largest and see who can claim the honary title of 
:Keeper of the Largest Tarantula:
here at the boards...


your truely-
looseyfur... 

if this thread has already been done I am sorry ...
 ;P


----------



## esmoot

Can we see some pics on a ruler or with something in the pic for comparison? That will make it a lot easier to judge.


----------



## dennis

And yet another one of those threads ....

here 


Dennis

[edit:forgot the link]


----------



## MrDeranged

Hey All,

Don't mind this thread, actually find it kind of interesting.  I DON'T want to hear about the 12 inch T you had unless you have a picture of it next to a ruler....

If you don't have pics of your monsters, with something for scale next to it, DON'T POST. 

Have a nice day 

Scott


----------



## Poecilotheria

This is a Sub-adult Black Violet Birdeater (Lasiodora itabunae), 8in. bad picture taker. It dosen't show the dark purple on both of the front legs, and at the part of the joint just after the femur, bad angle too. Pretty skittish though, possibly pre-molt.
Steve


----------



## esmoot

Has she molted since that pic? That pic is a 5" maybe 5.5" tarantula.

Looks like she may have some cool color iridescence though.


----------



## Poecilotheria

Nope, shes alot bigger than my 5 1/2in. G. rosea. I had a bad camera angle, and her front and back legs are kinda folded up. I'll try to get a better pic later, shes very skittish for a Lasiodora. You can kinda tell, how the angle is bad by seeing how the measuring tape narrows.
Steve


----------



## Sean

No offense, but that spider is nowhere near 8 inches not even close


----------



## deifiler

Although one leg IS at the 8" mark, in order for the specimen to actually BE 8", the other leg must be at the 'zero' mark. Or at least in my warped little mind:?


----------



## esmoot

Try and get another pic up with a better angle. I would like to see more of her colors too.


----------



## Poecilotheria

Well, her back legs are scrunched up, and the angle makes the measuring tape look longer than it is, if someone will notice how it narrows, and isnt the same width the whole way down.
Steve


----------



## deifiler

> _Originally posted by Poecilotheria _
> *Well, her back legs are scrunched up, and the angle makes the measuring tape look longer than it is, if someone will notice how it narrows, and isnt the same width the whole way down.
> Steve *


<edited, you know why... - MrD>

Even though the perspective does change slightly, the inch-markers are still on the tape, and regardless of the angle, the distance between the inch markers is one inch. If the spider is placed within the 3"-8" region, with its legs CLEARLY placed on the tape, that's the size it is. 

How about all pics to be taken laterally, with the spider next to/on top of the ruler?

Apologies that I'm compalining yet failing to post any of my own pictures :<


----------



## Poecilotheria

Hi, i'll get a straight up down picture tomorrow. I measure my T's wth their legs stretched out, thats ow I was told to do it when I first go into T's. Anyways, i'll get a better angle tomorrow.
Steve


----------



## hillie16

Definitely not the biggest...but there IS a ruler there LOL.


----------



## Telson

Geez...  I GOTTA get a camera! I feel so left out!  :?    (hehe)


----------



## belewfripp

This is the largest fo my T. blondi, I think she is about a molt away from maturity.  I listed her as 9 inches in an earlier thread, but my mind was exaggerating a tad, she is more like 7.5 - 8 " in legspan.  Definitely not the very largest but still pretty big.  My tape measure was all crinkled and in some places the blondi was behind it and in some places (at the same time) in front of it, so I've included three different shots to give an overall view from some different angles and ways of holding the tape.


----------



## belewfripp

And #2


----------



## belewfripp

And #3:


----------



## Immortal_sin

wow...these spiders just don't wanna cooperate!
Here is my small female that just molted, her exuvia measures 5.5", I think she is somewhere between 6"-7" or so


----------



## Immortal_sin

here is my mature male. His exuvia measures 6.5". I'm thinking he's around 7" or a bit over...very hard to tell. He's got those long legs though!


----------



## Immortal_sin

and here is my bigger female. She is probably close to 7.5-8". Her exuvia measured 7.5", but I didn't see much growth on her.
I'm fairly certain she's mature, and she's the one I'll be mating with Talon, the male. They are fairly comperable in size now.


----------



## Immortal_sin

well, now I'm into this LOL
Here is my B vagans female, I'd say a good solid 5". She's full grown


----------



## Immortal_sin

and here is my pet rock....my big B smithi female.
I am guessing she's close to 6", but NOTHING would induce her to move a centimeter! I would touch her back leg, and she'd barely lift it. She usually moves like once a week or so


----------



## extrovertinvert

here is my 7.5-8" blondi,  and she is approaching a molt so maybe after that she will grow an inch or two.


----------



## Sean

wow great pics everyone!


----------



## defour

> _Originally posted by Martin H. _
> *.
> 
> 
> the biggest spider a friend of mine ever found (if I remember right it was in Colombia):  *


Martin,

Did he id that spider?  Pamphobeteus sp. maybe?

Stve


----------



## Randolph XX()

so that huge columbia spider remains mystery now just like the chicken spider?


----------



## MilkmanWes

So what is the official pose for measurement? If I hold my rosea down and stretch her legs out I can make her go from the 4.5 in hr normal relaxed standing state to over 6 inches. Since you can get an extra inch or more by how you pose the tarantula, we need a consistant method here.

I would say leg I to leg IV in a standing position with the normal amount of leg bend for that position. Also the ruler must be on the ground where the spider is or the wall where they are.  Holding the ruler an inch or two above the spider so it is closer to the camera is a foul.  By this method the spider pictured would be a 5 inch spider.

In fact as I think of this I am going to start including the body length in parenthesis after the leg span in my trantula log I keep of their growth since the legspan method can be irregular.




			
				Poecilotheria said:
			
		

> Hi, i'll get a straight up down picture tomorrow. I measure my T's wth their legs stretched out, thats ow I was told to do it when I first go into T's. Anyways, i'll get a better angle tomorrow.
> Steve


----------



## Scylla

*What standard?*

I'm just wondering what standard is used for measurement?  

Looking at the pics, I would have understated the size of all of those T's.  When I guestimate the size of my guys, I use a relaxed body position (not me, the T's!!) with their legs naturally under the body.  Extended legs kinda seems like cheating.  I've always wondered why we just don't go by body length which seems a rather more concrete measurement to me.


----------



## FelixA9

Not to sound like a stickler but isn't this thread "who has the largest..."?  Well I'm fairly certain that if your spider is a four inch T it isn't so why post a picture of it?


----------



## OldHag

FelixA9 said:
			
		

> Not to sound like a stickler but isn't this thread "who has the largest..."?  Well I'm fairly certain that if your spider is a four inch T it isn't so why post a picture of it?



Maybe Immortal Sins Vegans IS the biggest VEGANS around!!  If we went with just the biggest T. Then how on earth would those poor elegans make it into the thread!!     I say give em all a chance!!

My husband stole the digital camera and went on a hunting trip...cant post my monster blondi     Or my huge A. braunshauseni.


Michelle


----------



## G_Wright

I have a 10 inch male T blondi

as for the 12 inch thing no spider has reached that size the larges one found in the guinness book of records was only 11 inches. When people put on there sites that certian spiders grow to 12 to 13 inches thats is an exageration of the truth.


----------



## Rourke

mrderanged said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> Don't mind this thread, actually find it kind of interesting.  I DON'T want to hear about the 12 inch T you had unless you have a picture of it next to a ruler....
> 
> If you don't have pics of your monsters, with something for scale next to it, DON'T POST.
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> Scott


..........................................


----------



## Pheonixx

*Beat This One!  17"*

Here is my 17" Mature male Halloween decoratus  he is very docile and pretty much sits around all day.  he eats small children that get too close. He has also been known to steal socks from the dryer on occasion.0
My GF got him for me at party city, they were 3 for 18$.

i know you cant see the measuring tapoe very well but you CAN see he is well beyond the 1' mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## usumbaraboy

loll send me one of those slings lol   ;P


----------



## Immortal_sin

Scylla said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering what standard is used for measurement?
> 
> Looking at the pics, I would have understated the size of all of those T's.  When I guestimate the size of my guys, I use a relaxed body position (not me, the T's!!) with their legs naturally under the body.  Extended legs kinda seems like cheating.  I've always wondered why we just don't go by body length which seems a rather more concrete measurement to me.


the problem is there IS no standard!
Everyone does it just a bit differently, relaxed, stretched out, etc.
Notice when I took my pics, I just placed a tape next to how they had positioned themselves. 
When measuring exuvia, though, I tend to position them with their legs stretched out, since it's difficult to position them relaxed.
I think most people try to UNDER estimate, especially if we are selling them. Better for people to be surprised at how large the T is, not how small it is!


----------



## Greg Wolfe

*Monster Goliath's...*

This is one of my adult female Blondi's.


----------



## Guy

Only possible with a dead specimen.


----------



## Bearskin10

Well I guess I will get in on this, here is my girl she breaks eight easy and if I was to get a good measurment of her I would say it would be around 9"-9-1/2", I have a pretty good size hand and she makes it look small. Greg


----------



## Dee

Could people use molts to measure if a live measurement can't be done?   That was just an idea I had...


----------



## TheDarkness

I think the T.blondi and some sp. of genera Lasiodora are the largest spiders
Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa blondi), 13"+
Goliath Pinkfoot (Theraphosa apophysis), 12"+
Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana), 10"+ (I have 2)
Sao Tome Giant Olivebrown Baboon (Hysterocrates scepticus), male 8", femele 9"+
Brazilian Firered (Lasiodora difficilis) 10"
Ivory Ornamental (Poecilotheria subfusca) 10"
Brazilian Brown (Lasiodora striatipes) 8-10"
Rio Doce Blackrump Birdeater (Lasiodora subcanens) 8-10"
San Paulo and Santa Catherina Birdeater (Lasiodora spinipes) 8-10"
San Paulo Violet and Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora pleoplectra) 8-10"
Bahia Scarlet Birdeater (Lasiodora klugi) 8-10"
Violet Black Birdeater (Lasiodora itabunae) 8-10"
African Goliath Baboon (Hysterocrates hercules) 7.5-10"
Saint Thomas Olivebrown Clubfoot (Hysterocrates didymus) 7.5-10"
Bolivian Blueleg (Pamphobeteus antinous) 9.5"
Giant Pink Starburst (Vitalius roseus) 9.5"
Columbia Giant Black (Xenesthis monstrosa) 9.5"
Brazilian Yellow and Orange Birdeater (Lasiodora erythrocythara) 9"+
Brazilian Pink (Vitalius platyomma) 9"+
Marianna Blackvelvet Birdeater (Lasiodora mariannae) 8-9"
Blackrump Birdeater (Acanthoscurria sternalis) 8-9"
Brazilian Giant Whiteknee (Acanthoscurria geniculata) 8-9"
Brazilian Giant Black (Acanthoscurria atrox) 8-9"
Columbia Giant (Megaphobema robustum) 9", machos são menores (5.5-6.5")
Fringed Ornamental (Poecilotheria ornata) 9" (I have 1)
Redslate Ornamental (Poecilotheria rufilata) 9"
Brazilian Smokebrown Birdeater (Lasiodora differens) 8"+
San Paulo Brickredrump Birdeater (Lasiodora cryptostigma) 8"+
San Paulo Pinkrump Birdeater (Lasiodora citharacantha) 8"+
Brazilian Red and White (Lasiodora cristata) 7.5"

bye


----------



## Bearskin10

Dee said:
			
		

> Could people use molts to measure if a live measurement can't be done?   That was just an idea I had...


Yes you can use molts but when it dries out it shrinks a little and second being the T's old skin unless it was already full grown it will be a little smaller than the T its self, I think the molt of the one in my pictue is 7" just to give you an idea.  Greg


----------



## Malhavoc's

TheDarkness said:
			
		

> I think the T.blondi and some sp. of genera Lasiodora are the largest spiders
> Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa blondi), 13"+
> Goliath Pinkfoot (Theraphosa apophysis), 12"+
> Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana), 10"+ (I have 2)
> Sao Tome Giant Olivebrown Baboon (Hysterocrates scepticus), male 8", femele 9"+
> Brazilian Firered (Lasiodora difficilis) 10"
> Ivory Ornamental (Poecilotheria subfusca) 10"
> Brazilian Brown (Lasiodora striatipes) 8-10"
> Rio Doce Blackrump Birdeater (Lasiodora subcanens) 8-10"
> San Paulo and Santa Catherina Birdeater (Lasiodora spinipes) 8-10"
> San Paulo Violet and Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora pleoplectra) 8-10"
> Bahia Scarlet Birdeater (Lasiodora klugi) 8-10"
> Violet Black Birdeater (Lasiodora itabunae) 8-10"
> African Goliath Baboon (Hysterocrates hercules) 7.5-10"
> Saint Thomas Olivebrown Clubfoot (Hysterocrates didymus) 7.5-10"
> Bolivian Blueleg (Pamphobeteus antinous) 9.5"
> Giant Pink Starburst (Vitalius roseus) 9.5"
> Columbia Giant Black (Xenesthis monstrosa) 9.5"
> Brazilian Yellow and Orange Birdeater (Lasiodora erythrocythara) 9"+
> Brazilian Pink (Vitalius platyomma) 9"+
> Marianna Blackvelvet Birdeater (Lasiodora mariannae) 8-9"
> Blackrump Birdeater (Acanthoscurria sternalis) 8-9"
> Brazilian Giant Whiteknee (Acanthoscurria geniculata) 8-9"
> Brazilian Giant Black (Acanthoscurria atrox) 8-9"
> Columbia Giant (Megaphobema robustum) 9", machos são menores (5.5-6.5")
> Fringed Ornamental (Poecilotheria ornata) 9" (I have 1)
> Redslate Ornamental (Poecilotheria rufilata) 9"
> Brazilian Smokebrown Birdeater (Lasiodora differens) 8"+
> San Paulo Brickredrump Birdeater (Lasiodora cryptostigma) 8"+
> San Paulo Pinkrump Birdeater (Lasiodora citharacantha) 8"+
> Brazilian Red and White (Lasiodora cristata) 7.5"
> 
> bye


I think you have your thero's mixed up.
Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa blondi), 13"+
Goliath Pinkfoot (Theraphosa apophysis), 12"+
blondi has a much more bulkier body then apoth and apoth has a much greater legpsna. I think in reality t blondi gets to about 9-11 inches where an apoth gets to about 10-12 inches.


----------



## Pheonixx

Malhavoc's said:
			
		

> I think you have your thero's mixed up.
> Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa blondi), 13"+
> Goliath Pinkfoot (Theraphosa apophysis), 12"+
> blondi has a much more bulkier body then apoth and apoth has a much greater legpsna. *I think in reality t blondi gets to about 9-11 inches where an apoth gets to about 10-12 inches.*


i'm curious how if a blondi gets 9-11 inches and an apoth gets to 10-12 inches how is it the T. blondi holds a guiness world record for size and an apoth does'nt?


----------



## DnKslr

Well,
it's been a while since I've measured mine but here is the picture. I couldn't find the tape measure so this little ruler from my planner will have to do.
I estimate about 8-9 inches but I could be wrong. eh~  






Here is Peaches, my second largest T. I just love the way they stretch for me


----------



## versus

Diane S said:
			
		

> Well,
> it's been a while since I've measured mine but here is the picture. I couldn't find the tape measure so this little ruler from my planner will have to do.
> I estimate about 8-9 inches but I could be wrong. eh~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Peaches, my second largest T. I just love the way they stretch for me


the second one, is a p.cancerides, am i right..?


----------



## DnKslr

Yes, you're right. My lovely female P cancerides  
She is a bit larger now since that picture and jet black


----------



## Deschain

*My first post with a pic of my Pokie*

I've been reading the threads on these boards for a while, and finally decided to join and do a few posts of my own. 

This thread in particular is what made up my mind (that and the fact that this is the best such forum I have found), to add my too cents. Here they go.

I have a Pokie that I'd like to add. I got her about a year ago now...and this is the pic of her then. I'm expecting her 1st molt (with me anyway), in December (he had lots of T's and couldn't remember it to a date), so I hoping for another 1/2" to 1". I won't guess at her size, I'll let the picture and hopefully you other members do the talking.


----------



## Lyle Beach

Deschain said:
			
		

> I've been reading the threads on these boards for a while, and finally decided to join and do a few posts of my own.
> 
> This thread in particular is what made up my mind (that and the fact that this is the best such forum I have found), to add my too cents. Here they go.
> 
> I have a Pokie that I'd like to add. I got her about a year ago now...and this is the pic of her then. I'm expecting her 1st molt (with me anyway), in December (he had lots of T's and couldn't remember it to a date), so I hoping for another 1/2" to 1". I won't guess at her size, I'll let the picture and hopefully you other members do the talking.


Is that a P. formosa?


----------



## priZZ

I think it is a _*P. fasciata*_.


----------



## Lyle Beach

priZZ said:
			
		

> I think it is a _*P. fasciata*_.


I thought that P. fasciata didn't have the yellow warning bands underneath?   :?


----------



## Lyle Beach

Nevermind....  I stand corrected:


----------



## Deschain

No...she's a P.regalis. Not the rarest pokie, but she's very cool, and huge to boot. Going on 7 years old. Mayhap I have a potential record? Hmmm...Google time!


----------



## reverendsterlin

maybe, it's been so long since I actually saw my H. gigas but the mice keep disappearing (except for the white balls to toss out).
Rev


----------



## rapunzellagain

*9 inch carapoensis*

RazorRipley has a 9 inch Nhandu carapoensis that I saw visiting his house this last weekend (ruler meausurement n all). Im sure if you ask him nicely, he'll take a photo for you.


----------



## rapunzellagain

Pheonixx said:
			
		

> i'm curious how if a blondi gets 9-11 inches and an apoth gets to 10-12 inches how is it the T. blondi holds a guiness world record for size and an apoth does'nt?


Ive personally heard that the Apophysis holds the world record at 14 inches, and a male one at that!! I could be wrong, but still an interesting "fact" to hear.


----------



## Mike H.

I would love to see some pics with rulers of some giants....they has to be more than what has been posted ??  :liar: 

Regards, Mike  :?


----------



## rosehaired1979

Well I have 2 ts that same size and thats my A.chacoana and my larger G.aureostriata . My husbands largest T is his 7" female P.regalis.


----------



## Bean

looseyfur said:
			
		

> so lets *see* your largest





			
				esmoot said:
			
		

> pics on a ruler or with something in the pic for comparison





			
				mrderanged said:
			
		

> I DON'T want to hear about the 12 inch T you had unless you have a picture of it next to a ruler....



Less talk, more walk!!!


----------



## Deschain

rapunzellagain said:
			
		

> Ive personally heard that the Apophysis holds the world record at 14 inches, and a male one at that!! I could be wrong, but still an interesting "fact" to hear.



I have an apop. sling that's already about three inches, although her legs are still quite slender. I'm hoping that with the right care, I'll have a beautiful 1/4 pound, 10in. plus monster.


----------



## jw73

I would love to see more pics.


----------



## Jasonic

Got me a 9"+ L.Parahybana Female.  She's a monster.  Albeit a mostly friendly one
Still still has some room to grow too!!!

I'll post a pic to the thread later on this week
-j


----------



## Palespider

Malhavoc's said:
			
		

> I think you have your thero's mixed up.
> Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa blondi), 13"+
> Goliath Pinkfoot (Theraphosa apophysis), 12"+
> blondi has a much more bulkier body then apoth and apoth has a much greater legpsna. I think in reality t blondi gets to about 9-11 inches where an apoth gets to about 10-12 inches.


From my understanding it's the males of apophysis that have incredibly long legs, but they are just that, all legs. The females are pretty much identical size wise to blondi.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=76109&highlight=apophysis#post76109


----------



## jw73

Jasonic said:
			
		

> Got me a 9"+ L.Parahybana Female.  She's a monster.  Albeit a mostly friendly one
> Still still has some room to grow too!!!
> 
> I'll post a pic to the thread later on this week
> -j


I love Lasidoras. I have small klugi and parahybana. I wait for pics big one.


----------



## Drusilla

G. Aureostriata male.. since molted.. but still too moody and soft to be taken out for a photo op.. not the biggest in here, but still a nice good sized boy to be proud of..


----------



## becca81

rapunzellagain said:
			
		

> Ive personally heard that the Apophysis holds the world record at 14 inches, and a male one at that!! I could be wrong, but still an interesting "fact" to hear.



Where did you find this information?  Is there a legit source?  The largest spider recorded was T. blondi in the Guiness Book of World Records at 11".  People can say that T. apophysis can grow to 12", 13", or even 32", but until one does and is recorded, it doesn't count...


----------



## Deschain

I have a T.apophysis sling...posted that before...She's my youngest T, and has  at least 3", after three molts in my care. I got her in a small vial by the way (1"x3"). Looking forward to seeing just how big she gets. Pics awaiting.


----------



## Bean

Thought I'd post this link: Guiness Record 

I've seen other records posted here and there.. anyone have a *published* record that beats that?


----------



## Randolph XX()

TheDarkness said:
			
		

> I think the T.blondi and some sp. of genera Lasiodora are the largest spiders
> Goliath Birdeater (Theraphosa blondi), 13"+
> Goliath Pinkfoot (Theraphosa apophysis), 12"+
> Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana), 10"+ (I have 2)
> Sao Tome Giant Olivebrown Baboon (Hysterocrates scepticus), male 8", femele 9"+
> Brazilian Firered (Lasiodora difficilis) 10"
> Ivory Ornamental (Poecilotheria subfusca) 10"
> Brazilian Brown (Lasiodora striatipes) 8-10"
> Rio Doce Blackrump Birdeater (Lasiodora subcanens) 8-10"
> San Paulo and Santa Catherina Birdeater (Lasiodora spinipes) 8-10"
> San Paulo Violet and Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora pleoplectra) 8-10"
> Bahia Scarlet Birdeater (Lasiodora klugi) 8-10"
> Violet Black Birdeater (Lasiodora itabunae) 8-10"
> African Goliath Baboon (Hysterocrates hercules) 7.5-10"
> Saint Thomas Olivebrown Clubfoot (Hysterocrates didymus) 7.5-10"
> Bolivian Blueleg (Pamphobeteus antinous) 9.5"
> Giant Pink Starburst (Vitalius roseus) 9.5"
> Columbia Giant Black (Xenesthis monstrosa) 9.5"
> Brazilian Yellow and Orange Birdeater (Lasiodora erythrocythara) 9"+
> Brazilian Pink (Vitalius platyomma) 9"+
> Marianna Blackvelvet Birdeater (Lasiodora mariannae) 8-9"
> Blackrump Birdeater (Acanthoscurria sternalis) 8-9"
> Brazilian Giant Whiteknee (Acanthoscurria geniculata) 8-9"
> Brazilian Giant Black (Acanthoscurria atrox) 8-9"
> Columbia Giant (Megaphobema robustum) 9", machos são menores (5.5-6.5")
> Fringed Ornamental (Poecilotheria ornata) 9" (I have 1)
> Redslate Ornamental (Poecilotheria rufilata) 9"
> Brazilian Smokebrown Birdeater (Lasiodora differens) 8"+
> San Paulo Brickredrump Birdeater (Lasiodora cryptostigma) 8"+
> San Paulo Pinkrump Birdeater (Lasiodora citharacantha) 8"+
> Brazilian Red and White (Lasiodora cristata) 7.5"
> 
> bye


u forgot the Chicken spiders 10"


----------



## manville

randolph20 said:
			
		

> u forgot the Chicken spiders 10"


You noticed how he states only tarantulas?


----------



## metallica

manville said:
			
		

> You noticed how he states only tarantulas?


from:
http://www.thebts.co.uk/chat_martin_nicholas.htm

Kukulkania: So, from what genus do we hypothesize these Chicken Spiders come from? 

Rick_C._West: Pamphobeteus antinous ... isn't it, Martin? 

spiderhunter: the truth is that we simply don't know what this, we do know that is not anitious as the rear leg is too fat. 

Rick_C._West: There is an 'antinous' look-alike in Peru that Rogerio Bertani is describing. 

spiderhunter: Genus is most likely Pamphobeteus, Xenethis, possibly Acanthascurria. 

spiderhunter: Antinious is certainly in the region (Madres Dios) as I found it last time, but the C.S is something else 

Kukulkania: Size? Guessing the scale of the pictures, but 8" or so, adult size? 

spiderhunter: K, the largest C.S. we pinned down had a legspan of 10.7" and this was not exceptional


----------



## Glorin

This is my Lasiodora Itabunae.

Jurema !! 9,5

http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_2511_2.jpg

http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_2511_3.jpg

http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_2511_6.jpg


----------



## Glorin

more pics

http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_2511_7.jpg

http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_2511_8.jpg

http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_2511_9.jpg


----------



## jw73

What a beauty.


----------



## rapunzellagain

beccamillott said:
			
		

> Where did you find this information?  Is there a legit source?  The largest spider recorded was T. blondi in the Guiness Book of World Records at 11".  People can say that T. apophysis can grow to 12", 13", or even 32", but until one does and is recorded, it doesn't count...


Jacobi told me


----------



## Randolph XX()

also i've heard some Cyriopagopus sp. are pretty big
H.schmidti reach 9"??
O.hianana as well...


----------



## Deschain

I posted twice about my T.apophysis...finally borrowed a cam and got some pics. She's not the biggest...yet. Although right now she's very leggy.


----------



## king7

thought id revive this thread as im sure more ppl have pics of T's next to a ruler


----------



## verry_sweet

http://www.atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2249


----------



## Andy

Dont think there is anything more annoying than someone bumping a thread that is 2 years old.
There should be a LAW against it


----------



## king7

thats got to be the most useless reply ever.....

ppl take pics all the time and in 2 years you would think there would be a few of big T's next to a rule.

*edit* thats a huge blondi verry sweet


----------



## danread

Andy said:
			
		

> Dont think there is anything more annoying than someone bumping a thread that is 2 years old.
> There should be a LAW against it


I see no problem if they add something relevant to the thread, as King7 just did.

It is very annoying when you get a 2 year old thread revived with a "me too", or a question to the original poster, who has long since left...


----------



## IguanaMama

I like this thread, I can't wait until Blondie, my Big Girl Blondi molts and wins the prize!!!  I'll be posting her picture here for sure!

PS:  I think we should start one of these threads for Hissers, I just looked at some of mine and well, whoo boy.


----------



## bananaman

Andy said:
			
		

> Dont think there is anything more annoying than someone bumping a thread that is 2 years old.
> There should be a LAW against it


Whats wrong with it?
Its perfectly valid and fun if there is something to add to it... I dont find anything more annoying than people that post only to complain...

I dont have any really large Ts but I might have one of the larges G.roseas... Ill try and get a picture of it soon, great blondi btw!!


----------



## king7

ive got a large rosea (as far as rosea go anyway0.at a guess id say 6.5'' to 7''.im gonna wait till it moults then do the same with the skin


----------



## gumby

Andy said:
			
		

> Dont think there is anything more annoying than someone bumping a thread that is 2 years old.
> There should be a LAW against it


would you rather they started a new thead with the same title. At least they did their resurch.


----------



## jw73

This is my largest T L. klugi. She is about three years old and has legspan about 8,5".


----------



## Bearskin10

king7 said:
			
		

> ive got a large rosea (as far as rosea go anyway0.at a guess id say 6.5'' to 7''.im gonna wait till it moults then do the same with the skin


You do that, just wait 2 years though just to piss off Andy


----------



## IguanaMama

Actually, I have a rosie that's been waiting two years to molt, just to piss ME off.


----------



## treeweta

*my largest pinkfoot*

I may have posted this before but heres the last moult from a 10 year old T.apophysis i guess now shes at 25cm as her carapace has grown noticably from this moult. Oh and before anybody in New Zealand sees the ruler and thinks ive got a tarantula in NZ, I dont, the spider is in the UK but yes the ruler is from NZ!!!! Also my smithi at 18 years, her last moult was a full 7 inches.













treeweta.


----------



## Arachnobrian

*"Not" mature male B. smithi 5 1/2" +*

I have male B. smithi which has not matured yet (hooked out). The last skin is measured at 5", and he is still growing. Apparently this is very large for a male of this species which has not matured yet.

I unfortunately have no photos to back this up, however his last skin, and he has been seen by other members of Arachnoboards.


----------



## lta3398

I have a blondi who at her last molt, the exoskeleton almost covered an average mouse pad. She is by no means the biggest, but she is a good size. I have pics of her exoskeleton on the pad, and of her after the molt. I am having trouble getting them to post on here, but I will get them soon, I hope. There has got to be someone out there who can beat her size, but she is an awesome conversation piece to people who are not in the hobby because to them, SHE IS the biggest T they have ever seen


----------



## Stylopidae

I have a grammostola aureostriata that is pushing about an inch.

Pics will be up soon, as soon as I can resize the rest of the pics in the line before it.


----------



## demode

Acanthoscurria sp. 9.3"


----------



## bodar

man what happened to the ruler?


----------



## Nich

*I think this was....?*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=83924

         Didnt want to douple post pics, about 9" in a walking stance.....so for those who like to measure thier T's streched moults....she would be around the famous 11" claim.


----------



## Arachnobrian

Ottawaherp said:


> I have male B. smithi which has not matured yet (hooked out). The last skin is measured at 5", and he is still growing. Apparently this is very large for a male of this species which has not matured yet.
> 
> I unfortunately have no photos to back this up, however his last skin, and he has been seen by other members of Arachnoboards.



I managed to get a photo of my big male B. smithi with a ruler, and here he is.
He still has'nt hooked out yet, and is still eating healthy.


----------



## illy

heres my big momma, never measured her accurately (cuz i need all my attention when im dealing with her   )


----------



## illy

id better add some pics rofl


----------



## sick4x4

now that is huge mate congrats!!!


----------



## Zeus9699

*L. parahybana*

I have a Lasiodora parahybana that is just over 10 inches.


----------



## pato_chacoana

10'' female T. blondi.

Bad pic of the molt. The 9-10 inch part was too dark damn flash, I tried to make it clear......oh well, here it is.

(she grew a little bit with that molt)







Pato.


----------



## Kenny

*Big one*

Hi guys.

I have a big "Golden Knee",,Large Marge,,,,I'll get a pic in here,,,,


----------



## Fran

Not just because is mine, but I yet have to see a bigger one 

That hand is Danielles, whos 5'3 (Not a Grizzly bear , but you get the picture)


----------



## BrynWilliams

talk about a resurrection  Nice T though.


----------



## Fran

BrynWilliams said:


> talk about a resurrection  Nice T though.


Thanks!


----------



## seanbond

look at that avey, what happened to the busting out of your shirt workout pix, lol.


----------

